# first ever cichlid



## newby101 (Feb 18, 2010)

hey everybody,

im new to the hobby and have no idea what my first ever cichlid is. can anybody identify him and maybe suggest good tankmates?

thanks all


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sunshine Peacock - Aulonocara baenschi I think. I never can tell for sure on purity though so many hybrid/man made Aulonocaras about.

What size tank have you got?
Article http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a_baenschi.php

All the best James


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> Sunshine Peacock - Aulonocara baenschi I think. I never can tell for sure on purity though so many hybrid/man made Aulonocaras about.
> 
> What size tank have you got?
> 
> All the best James


I would agree, and it does look pure to me.


----------



## calkim (Dec 28, 2009)

24Tropheus said:


> Sunshine Peacock - Aulonocara baenschi I think. I never can tell for sure on purity though so many hybrid/man made Aulonocaras about.
> 
> What size tank have you got?
> Article http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a_baenschi.php
> ...


I agree, i have one that looks just like that.


----------



## AltechLansing (Oct 4, 2008)

yup sunshine


----------



## Agnag (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice first cichlid.. I have a sunshine just like that also


----------



## Kyuuketsuki (Feb 6, 2010)

That is a nice first cichlid. I love sunshine peacocks.


----------



## dkbrasher (Oct 11, 2009)

Kudo's on that one as your first :thumb: I saw a 4" specimen at my LFS this week for $95. Good luck with it.


----------



## newby101 (Feb 18, 2010)

dkbrasher said:


> Kudo's on that one as your first :thumb: I saw a 4" specimen at my LFS this week for $95. Good luck with it.


Yeah im real happy with it. Got it for $30 at LFS. Gunna stick an o. lithobates in with it i think.


----------



## highrolla10duce (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi im new here and i just recently started a cichlid tank and i bought 4 cichlids and i am haveing trouble identifing them one is solid yellow one has blue and black vertical stripes one blue and has a black horizontal stripe on the body and dorsal fin and one is a dark silvery solid gray with a blue tint and yellow fins if you know anything about this cichlids or any good sites to go to to identify them would be helpful thanks


----------



## calkim (Dec 28, 2009)

highrolla10duce said:


> Hi im new here and i just recently started a cichlid tank and i bought 4 cichlids and i am haveing trouble identifing them one is solid yellow one has blue and black vertical stripes one blue and has a black horizontal stripe on the body and dorsal fin and one is a dark silvery solid gray with a blue tint and yellow fins if you know anything about this cichlids or any good sites to go to to identify them would be helpful thanks


you need to post a thread in unidentified cichlids. photos would be helpful to.


----------

